# imovie09 to idvd project has error.



## andyxroberts (Jul 19, 2009)

I just created an Imovie project of my daughters wedding. I now want to create a DVD, so I followed the help instructions and in Imovie did Share>IDVD. It took about an hour but generated an Idvd project. I can see the file is 7.8GB, but when I open it I cannot see any of the movie in Idvd. I just see the Revolution menu, and there is nothing else in the tree. This must be a very basic thing I am missing.

Help anyone?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does the movie play when you click the play DVD button?


----------



## andyxroberts (Jul 19, 2009)

It was a basic issue ... just took a long time ... it looks like I opened the IDVD project too soon (as soon as it was created).... I went through the process all over again and it looks like IMovie is still doing work even after the IDVD project is created ... this time I left it an additional 30 minutes and then when I opened the project there was already a menu item for the movie ...

This was a little confusing as there was no indication that IMovie had not yet finished its work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to admit that i've never done a project that large, so waiting would of never occurred to me. At least it did come up for you.


----------

